# iCloud saturé, impossible de trouver le coupable...



## Taum (1 Avril 2017)

Salut à tous !

Petit problème ces temps-ci avec mon espace de stockage iCloud, il est monté è 12Go sans raison (j'ai le forfait gratuit, à 5Go)

Je mets vraiment peu de choses dans ce stockage, ça me sert pour les backups de mon iPhone (2.5Go) et quelques applis qui prennent un peu de place, mais vraiment peu (la somme de l'espace que mes applis prennent doit pas monter à plus de 150Mo)

Quand je vais dans les préférences iCloud depuis mon macbook ou mon iPhone, il me dit que j'ai 11.4Go pris par des "documents". Mais rien dans mon dossier iCloud drive, et quand je clique sur "gérer", rien ne me permet de supprimer ces 11.4Go de documents..

Est ce que vous avez deja eu ce genre de problèmes ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Criscoco (21 Avril 2017)

J'ai identiquement le même soucis depuis 2 mois et je n'arrive pas à résoudre le problème.
Tu as trouvé une solution?


----------



## Taum (21 Avril 2017)

Oui pardon, j'ai trouvé une solution :

Appelle le support, ils devraient régler le problème. La première fois, je suis tombé sur quelqu'un pas vraiment à mon écoute, la 2e fois, sur un mec super compétent qui a réglé le problème !


----------



## Criscoco (21 Avril 2017)

Nickel , je vais les contacter alors. Merci à toi !


----------

